# Shampoo/Conditioner...?



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I have searched through the threads for info regarding shampoos and conditioners but haven't found the info I am looking for!
Karen (Kodi's mom!) suggested I try Bio-Groom Protein Lanolin Shampoo. Has anyone used this?? We have been using Plum silky and I LOVE the way Tillie smells after bath day, BUT with summer upon us, she is getting a bit dingy and very staticy (mostly just her ears and tail since she is clipped so short right now!) and I am wondering if there might be something better out there for us. I am wanting to buy through pet edge, but there is a store here in town that sells Bio-groom, I may go in and SMELL the products before I buy! LOL 
What do YOU use on your Hav? Recommendations?? Warnings? Help!? :biggrin1:
I am attempting to take on all of Tillie's grooming and wanting to grow her coat out a bit (assuming she is DONE blowing coat. :frusty: ) LOL


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I use the Tropi clean Kiwi and like it ...I can't really say I notice a difference in their coats.........the groomer suggested I use head and shoulders for Sissy since she scratches so much and Johnson and Johnson No More tears detangler before combing them out...I thought those were both odd suggestions and I haven't tried either of them yet......


----------



## labusch (May 17, 2011)

I use cloud Stars Buddy Wash/conditioner it smells great. It does not burn my dogs eyes or cause any dry skin. Highly recommend it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting, never heard of that one, I'll look into it!


----------

